
The End of a 36 Country Journey - lfrmgnd
https://calvinrosser.com/long-term-travel/
======
lfrmgnd
For years, I traveled the world while working remotely. The freedom was great,
but after a while, it all seemed to blur together. My life felt kind of
pointless and transient.

Earlier this year, I decided to stop traveling to build more depth. Curious if
others have had similar experiences?

~~~
stephsmithio
I had a similar experience. Started nomading in 2016. The idea of being able
to hop from one place to the next sounded amazing. In many ways it was, but it
got old quickly. I think the hedonic treadmill accounts for a lot of this. I
became completely numb to the experience.

I thought it would improve with "slowmad"-ing...instead of spending weeks
places, I'd stay for months. But even then, everything still felt super
transient. It's hard to develop relationships when you know that you or your
friends will be leaving soon.

With COVID I was forced to settle down and even though the circumstances are
horrible, there's solitude in not having to "know" where I'm going next.

